# [Movie of the Decade- Round 1] American Psycho vs City of God



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

vs





The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you kidding me? How the fuck are we suppoused to choose? Shit City of God was really good but so was American Psycho? Damn you!!!


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

America Psycho for me. Bateman is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

American Psycho is frontrunner for best movie of all time. 

I watched parts of it yet again the other night while it was on IFC. Still awesome as hell and hilarious. I jumped in just before he went on that killing spree and was trying to feed the ATM a stray cat.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't seen City of God.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> I haven't seen City of God.



This.  But the previews look dull.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Apparently City of God is amazing, but I haven't seen it, so American Psycho for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Probably the most predictable match-up so far.  City of God has no chance in this contest.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I thougt this would be a tough match. I have'nt seen _City of God,_ but judging from all the hype surrounding it I thought it stood an even chance.

Though "have'nt seen it" seems to be it's biggest weakness in this bout, so maybe it would lose no matter who it was up against.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

You guys haven't seen City of God? Do yourselves a favour and watch it. Its not dull in the slightest. 

City of God +1


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Probably the most predictable match-up so far.  City of God has no chance in this contest.



It's better than American Psycho, but it's also a fairly unseen movie.

I doubt it will win.


----------



## raxor (Dec 22, 2009)

City of God!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2009)

I have City of God and liked it a lot, but while American Psycho is technically a worse movie it was more enjoyable.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 22, 2009)

I prefered the original Psycho over American Psycho. I'm voting for City of God because that was more enthralling.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> I prefered the original Psycho over American Psycho.


Do they have anything in common besides the Psycho in the name 
Well and the murder


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Do they have anything in common besides the Psycho in the name
> Well and the murder



It just fell like a B-version of it in a new coat. They're both movies based on the murdering psycho.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> It just fell like a B-version of it in a new coat. They're both movies based on the murdering psycho.



"Murdering psychos" aren't really new. Basically half of crime-related plots are based off that.

It's okay if you liked the old one better but I find it weird to compare them as if american psycho was supposed to be a successor.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 22, 2009)

didn't know so much people haven't seen city of god o_O
american psycho is really good and one of my favs but i'll city of god


----------



## Bart (Dec 22, 2009)

City of God is nothing sort of amazing.


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow this is a hard one, love both movies. I think I will vote for City of God although I feel its a tie and I will regret choosing it 



Hyouma said:


> It just fell like a B-version of it in a new coat. They're both movies based on the murdering psycho.



What are you talking about? Psycho was inspired by the serial killer Ed Gein and American Psycho was based on the book and is completly fictional. Psycho isnt really even based on Ed Gein, just "inspired" they only have something in common like an abusive mother. Get your facts right


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 22, 2009)

City of God


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> "Murdering psychos" aren't really new. Basically half of crime-related plots are based off that.
> 
> It's okay if you liked the old one better but I find it weird to compare them as if american psycho was supposed to be a successor.





narutorulez said:


> What are you talking about? Psycho was inspired by the serial killer Ed Gein and American Psycho was based on the book and is completly fictional. Psycho isnt really even based on Ed Gein, just "inspired" they only have something in common like an abusive mother. Get your facts right



You're both right. I just can't help it, I always compare these two. When I think of one, I automatically think of the other one too.  


Sooo, did anyone see The Machinist? Another impressive Christian Bale character performance.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, City of God took the lead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

We need more movie-loving voters!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not going to vote because I haven't seen American Psycho yet, but I think I can see why City of God is winning.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2009)

City of God had a bigger impact on me,


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 22, 2009)

AP is too good to win. It shouldn't even be allowed in this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope my vote for American Psycho is counted.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh shit City of God is winning, never expected that


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 22, 2009)

City of God is the crime movie of the decade.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 22, 2009)

I voted for City of God. Probably one of, if not, my favorite films in the past decade. But I haven't seen American Psycho In fact I've seen just one film of most of the matchups there are


----------



## Brian (Dec 26, 2009)

City of God was amazing, definitely the better of the two.


----------

